

Movie: Visualizing Bank Failures, 2008 - 2009 - mjbommar
http://computationallegalstudies.com/2009/12/13/visualizing-bank-failures-2008-2009/

======
jwb119
shouldn't there be two massive bubbles for bear sterns and lehman brothers?

the only reason i can think of for not seeing them is that maybe they weren't
counted as full "failures" since some of their assets were bought, but it
would make sense to include them in something like this..

~~~
jac_no_k
I think they are only including banks that deal with the general public. Bear
Stearns and Lehman Brothers are investment banks.

